

The Core of Every Great Product. (Hint: Its not the Idea) - vijayanands
http://thestartupcentre.posterous.com/the-core-of-every-great-product

======
zwieback
It's never just one thing or the other but understanding your domain is a
necessity and years of experience counts for a lot. Also, the first guy out
often ends up with arrows in his back, something I learned from the first
couple of startups I worked for.

~~~
vijayanands
Absolutely. There is a lot of glamour with first mover advantage, but in
today's world where iteration is what differentiates the survivor, the first
mover has a hefty price to pay. That's another thought.

